# Getting Deca via online TRT



## wfhudd (May 28, 2018)

I am currently on TRT and have heard that some folks get Deca for joint problems. I have plenty of evidence for joint issues(MRI). Has anyone uses online TRT and been able to get Deca with it?


----------



## BadGas (May 28, 2018)

Won't happen .. you'll have to buy it and add it for yourself.. at very low dose. 

And Id start with NPP first.. not deca.. . 

I want my dad to pop some nandrolone with his test.


----------



## OTG85 (May 29, 2018)

My trt has it google EntourageMedical and boom your gonna thank me. Tell them I sent you.


----------

